# Poor Buffalo



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Even their snowplows are stuck in the snow&#8230; watching news right now

Snowstorm buries Buffalo under three feet of snow - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Omg I can't even imagine living in that ever again. If I never see snow (in person) again it will be too soon.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Omg I can't even imagine living in that ever again. If I never see snow (in person) again it will be too soon.


LOL Yes, the lake effect snow is always a bit insane


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Tried to fly out of Buffalo last night and at one point the visibility was 1/8 of a mile and
heavy thundersnow! That lake effect band was actually travelling the entire length of Lake Erie and
unloading on the Buffalo area.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Tried to fly out of Buffalo last night and at one point the visibility was 1/8 of a mile and
> heavy thundersnow! That lake effect band was actually travelling the entire length of Lake Erie and
> unloading on the Buffalo area.


Where did you end up? Hope you're someplace safe and warm.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I was on a cargo plane and at first we could not keep up with de-icing as snow was coming down 2 - 3 inches an hour and lightning and thunder
included! For whatever the reason the heavy snowband moved just south of the airport for awhile and we departed around midnight.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothing new for them. Happens year after year and you never hear any whining. Unlike TX or GA when they get a couple inches and the world as we know it stops.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Nothing new for them. Happens year after year and you never hear any whining. Unlike TX or GA when they get a couple inches and the world as we know it stops.


haha This reminds me of some Florida residents I met on the beach in Miami a few years back when it for a bit cooler than normal for a few days, everyone was wearing sweaters/scarfs and complaining non-stop while I was still swimming lol


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

Four years of Fort Drum made me move to South Louisiana. I've yet to have to shovel snow since moving


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> Tried to fly out of Buffalo last night and at one point the visibility was 1/8 of a mile and
> heavy thundersnow! That lake effect band was actually travelling the entire length of Lake Erie and
> unloading on the Buffalo area.


If you have to be stuck in a town over night, you could do worse than Buffalo. The Anchor Bar has AWESOME Beef on Weck sammiches and of course Buffalo Wings! The city sucks, but I LOVE the food in Buffalo.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I lived in Buffalo for a while. The winter I got there they had the record snow. People there are well used to snow like this. It doesn't mean they LIKE it, but they don't get excited. We sure did complain, though, when it took more than 2 days to clear the streets. Good thing they have the subway!

However, TG, the news now says it'll be 6 feet by morning. It's snowing 3-5 nches per hour!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

In the seventies I remember 14 feet kinda news....lest we forget and go all Global climate change.... it's the north...it happens...


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Inor said:


> If you have to be stuck in a town over night, you could do worse than Buffalo. The Anchor Bar has AWESOME Beef on Weck sammiches and of course Buffalo Wings! The city sucks, but I LOVE the food in Buffalo.


i agree with this, the worse place to be stranded in my opinion? Newark.

AJ


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

From our airline meteorology department for Buffalo issued Tuesday afternoon

WEATHER ALERTS: ****BUFFALO**** (HEAVY SNOW UPDATE)
70% RISK OF PERIODS OF 1/4-1/2SM IN HEAVY SNOW FROM 1730Z-23Z TUE, 3-5"
HEAVY SNOW BAND CONTINUES 3-20 MILES SOUTH OF THE AIRPORT.
THIS HEAVY BAND WILL CONTINUE TO BE MAINLY SOUTH OF THE AIRPORT THROUGH
12Z WED WITH 2-3+ FEET ADDITIONAL SNOW EXCEPTED IN THIS AREA.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I grew up in Maine - about two hours North East of Bangor... Since then..every place has seemed warm.. well, except a couple years lived in Minnesota


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Boofalo city is not really getting it that bad, Just a few miles south of city is getting hammered in feet of snow. I may be going skiing soon over at Peak and Peek.


----------

